# Universal knife block with pinned rabbet joints



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

My how to video on my build for a knife block for my desk at work. Using walnut, maple and oak, I put together a professional looking piece for my office. Check out the video here...https://youtu.be/Jc4Dh3fKJKQ


----------

